# Digitech GNX Guys... MFX Supermodels =



## LordOVchaoS (Jan 15, 2007)

t3h pWn!!!

So I haven't been around lately to tell you all my feelings of my recently acquired GNX3000. Most of you know why I haven't had time to post lately. Anyway, I dug the hell out of the processor when it was stock. Within minutes I had dialed in GREAT tones that were more realistic than anything I've ever squeezed out of my Line 6 gear (and I have and still do own a lot of it). Then  mentions something about MFX supermodels and since I won't be able to spend any money for quite some time after this I went for it and         

WOW!!!

BEST modeling I've ever heard, no contest. There are models of every brand of amp you can think of and they actually sound like the amps! Along with that there are artist presets, some of which sound exactly like the artist. They're so cool I think I may go back to cheating and run a modeler in the effects return of my amp for my live setup. The disk is $60 and it gives you something like 600 new amp models and patches. Quite a deal if you ask me. 

Anyway, I'll be back soon! I've got my father in law talked into getting the internet in the next couple of weeks so I won't have to run to town every time I want to get on the internet. I'll talk to you guys later and if all goes well I'll be armed with clips to prove the badassness of these amp models.

http://www.mfxsupermodels.com/


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 15, 2007)

Told ya they were great. Those kill basically everything out there, modelling-wise. Dude's a genius.


----------



## theunforgiven246 (Jan 15, 2007)

whats better the gnx3000 or gnx4?


----------



## Naren (Jan 15, 2007)

I don't have the MFX Supermodels and, at $60, I have no intention to buy it. But, I know they are very high quality because I have several of his amp models that he posts on the Digitech forums. His amps are very very realistic sounding. 

Currently my main 5 presets are 3 that I got from TDW (and edited like crazy myself), one that I made myself from scratch and one that the guitar3456 guy made (from MFX supermodels) and I modified quite a bit. 

But, yes, those MFX supermodels are really really good. I would really like them, but that price is pretty crazy and I already have all the sounds I need right now.



theunforgiven246 said:


> whats better the gnx3000 or gnx4?



That depends on what you want. GNX3000 uses next generation "component based" technology that simulates amps and cabinets based on what kind of tubes they have in them, etc. and you can combine them using the "warp" function to make hypermodels. And you can then combine hypermodels to make even better amps. I think the GNX3000 gives you much more control over the sound you can make).

The GNX4 uses the same technology as the GNX3, but has a bunch more amp models, etc. One of the reasons it costs more than the GNX3000 is because it has an on-board 8 track recorder (the GNX3000 only has USB-based computer recording) and has a very advanced built-in MIDI drum machine (GNX3000 has a drum machine, but the GNX4's one is a lot more advanced and a little more realistic sounding). 

I think the GNX3000 sounds more like real amps. It's the first floor modeller I've ever heard that actually can simulate a tube amp's sound pretty accurately.

So, my opinion: the GNX3000 is better than the GNX4 (but that the GNX4 has a lot of really nice features that the GNX3000 doesn't have. However, as far as guitar sound alone, the GNX3000 is a lot better).


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 15, 2007)

The GNX4 uses the older algorithms and less processors, so it has less raw computing ability. The GNX3000 uses 1 extra chip, and has a completely new algorithm. 

Both can be tweaked to sound great, but neither sounds completely terrific or convincing "out of the box", as it were.

Both can use the MFX Supermodels, which are the real cat's meow, to be honest.

Why the heck would you "edit (my patches) like crazy"? They're perfect as is.  You're welcome.


----------



## Naren (Jan 15, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Both can be tweaked to sound great, but neither sounds completely terrific or convincing "out of the box", as it were.



I think the "DREAM" preset from the "METAL1" bank sounds pretty sweet. Sure, I wouldn't use it in one of my songs since I'm sure I could make a better preset myself. But I pretty much agree. I'd say 90-95% of the "out of the box" presets don't sound very good. I think there are A FEW pretty good-sounding factory presets, but none of them sound amazing.



The Dark Wolf said:


> Why the heck would you "edit (my patches) like crazy"? They're perfect as is.  You're welcome.



Well... for example... Your clean patch had way too much bass for my tastes. The chorus and reverb were also a little too extreme for one of my songs that uses 6-string chords (all strings except the low B). I also turned the gain down and a few other things down. In other words, I thought it was a GREAT-sounding preset, but I toned down just about everything on it to fit my songs better. These is one song I have where I play low E and low B-based arpeggios and I wanted less bass, less gain, and less effects.

The rhythm channel I haven't changed practically at all, only editing the noise gate a little, the gain a little, and the EQ a little. 

I wasn't inferring that your presets aren't amazing,.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 15, 2007)

Naren said:


> I wasn't inferring that your presets aren't amazing,.



im pretty sure he was joking ;p


----------



## Toshiro (Jan 15, 2007)

Someone wanna buy a PODxt?


----------



## Naren (Jan 16, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> im pretty sure he was joking ;p



I know he was.  And obviously there was a little sarcasm in me saying "I wasn't inferring that your presets aren't amazing." ("amazing" being the main focus of the sarcasm... even though they are totally awesome). Maybe I should've added a smiley in there.



Toshiro said:


> Someone wanna buy a PODxt?



It says in your profile that you use a GT-8. You have a GT-8 and a PODxt? Modeller overkill.


----------



## Toshiro (Jan 16, 2007)

Naren said:


> It says in your profile that you use a GT-8. You have a GT-8 and a PODxt? Modeller overkill.



I only use the GT8 with my amp, and mostly only as an effects proccessor. The only models I use in it are the clean ones. 

The PODxt I have here at the PC for recording and late night playing. I don't use it through an amp, ever. While I like the POD, it's overly loose sounding, even on amp models that shouldn't be so. It's like they wanted to model poweramp sag, but they overdid it and made every amp squishy.

If the GNX is better/tighter, it would replace the POD for me, I already know the Boss is as good as it gets for what I want with my amp.


----------



## Naren (Jan 16, 2007)

It seems like you can pretty much get any sound you want with the GNX.

Check this out: http://www.digitech.com/products/GNX3000/GNX3000.htm

The description in the middle of the page describes what is special about the GNX3000 and differentiates it from other floor modellers. On the far left of screen, it has lists of all the effects, amps, features, stompboxes, etc. Give it a look.

Edit: Or go here http://www.digitech.com/Flash_Videos/Videos.htm and click on "GNX3000 Guitar Workstation" from the top.


----------



## Toshiro (Jan 16, 2007)

Naren said:


> It seems like you can pretty much get any sound you want with the GNX.
> 
> Check this out: http://www.digitech.com/products/GNX3000/GNX3000.htm
> 
> The description in the middle of the page describes what is special about the GNX3000 and differentiates it from other floor modellers. On the far left of screen, it has lists of all the effects, amps, features, stompboxes, etc. Give it a look.



Yeah, I know what it does, and it's already given me GAS for one, but no $ = no GNX. I'd need to sell some gear to get one, hence my _"Someone wanna buy a PODxt?"_ joke. 

It still won't replace the GT8, because there are things the Boss can do integrated with an amp, that the Digitech isn't capable of.


----------



## Naren (Jan 16, 2007)

Toshiro said:


> Yeah, I know what it does, and it's already given me GAS for one, but no $ = no GNX. I'd need to sell some gear to get one, hence my _"Someone wanna buy a PODxt?"_ joke.
> 
> It still won't replace the GT8, because there are things the Boss can do integrated with an amp, that the Digitech isn't capable of.



Well, each modelling unit has its strong points and weak points.


----------



## Toshiro (Jan 16, 2007)

Naren said:


> Well, each modelling unit has its strong points and weak points.



Of course, that's the way it's always been, even back in the POD 1.0 vs J-Station era.

I just wish they offered a desktop version of the 3000. 

Eh, you're preaching to the choir here, I'll probably have a GNX sooner or later. All these posts about it aren't helping my bank-book, that's for damn sure.

PS: Does that $60 CD come with any Engl models? And if so, anyone want to make some direct to soundcard clips?


----------



## Naren (Jan 16, 2007)

Toshiro said:


> Eh, you're preaching to the choir here, I'll probably have a GNX sooner or later. All these posts about it aren't helping my bank-book, that's for damn sure.
> 
> PS: Does that $60 CD come with any Engl models? And if so, anyone want to make some direct to soundcard clips?



I paid about $370 for my GNX3000 and it came with a nifty carrying case (helps me a lot since the thing weighs quite a bit and pretty large). You probably could get it for a lot cheaper in the US (since prices here in Japan are usually quite a bit more expensive than they are in the US).

I haven't bought the MFX Supermodels CD, but like LordOVChaos said, there are 600 amp models on that disk. I'm positive there are several Engl models on there. Maybe LordOVChaos could record some clips and post them for you.

The USB recording interface for the GNX3000 gets pretty awesome sound. I only used it once to record and gave up because my computer is kind of old, is low on RAM, and doesn't have a good soundcard. Since you have the PODxt (which is great for recording), you might not want to use the GNX, but if you want to record with an Engl sound, sounds like a good idea to me..


----------



## Toshiro (Jan 16, 2007)

Naren said:


> I paid about $370 for my GNX3000 and it came with a nifty carrying case (helps me a lot since the thing weighs quite a bit and pretty large). You probably could get it for a lot cheaper in the US (since prices here in Japan are usually quite a bit more expensive than they are in the US).
> 
> I haven't bought the MFX Supermodels CD, but like LordOVChaos said, there are 600 amp models on that disk. I'm positive there are several Engl models on there. Maybe LordOVChaos could record some clips and post them for you.
> 
> The USB recording interface for the GNX3000 gets pretty awesome sound. I only used it once to record and gave up because my computer is kind of old, is low on RAM, and doesn't have a good soundcard. Since you have the PODxt (which is great for recording), you might not want to use the GNX, but if you want to record with an Engl sound, sounds like a good idea to me..



I'd probably sell the PODxt(which I got used for $250 with the 3 model packs) to help fund the GNX. As I said, I'm not very thrilled with it's feel/looseness. The tones that get recorded sound good played back, but while playing through it, it feels disjointed, like I'm playing through a plug-in on the PC. Right now I have a Digitech Main Squeeze compressor in front, but it's not a 100% fix.

In fact, I'd probably off the PODxt and J-Station if I knew for sure the GNX3000 was gonna be "it". The local dealer(oh how I wish the store I worked at didn't go under!) sucks ass and doesn't have one set-up to demo.


----------



## Naren (Jan 16, 2007)

Toshiro said:


> In fact, I'd probably off the PODxt and J-Station if I knew for sure the GNX3000 was gonna be "it". The local dealer(oh how I wish the store I worked at didn't go under!) sucks ass and doesn't have one set-up to demo.



Yeah. I wouldn't sell the J-Station until you've got the GNX3000 for at least a month or so and you've read the manual, tinkered around with it, found out how to use everything, how to make good presets/hypermodels, etc. I suspect that you'll probably love it, but I can't say for certain. I haven't met one person who was unsatisfied with theirs, though... That's gotta mean something.


----------



## Toshiro (Jan 16, 2007)

Yeah, there's a GC opening here soon, so I'll hold off for that I guess so I can test one out. 

So much shit to buy this year...


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 16, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> im pretty sure he was joking ;p



Who, me? 

The MFX supermodels have quite a few ENGL amps. Basically, any amp made, even more obscure stuff like Dr. Z. I'm probably gonna get it next month or so. His rectifier models kill the stock Digitechs. 

The GNX3K is actually a bit looser than the older GNXs, probably going for that power tube sag you mention, Toshiro. But tightness is easily achieved with tweaking, and the MFX Supermodels are as tight or loose as the amp they model. I like the same kiinds of rhythm tones as you, and can't stand a loose., flubby feel. So, obviously, if I couldn't get a tight sound, I wouldn't be using it.

I get that damn CD, I really gotta post some clips!


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Jan 20, 2007)

Naren said:


> I don't have the MFX Supermodels and, at $60, I have no intention to buy it.



Dooooood... it's a SLAMMIN' deal when compared to a line 6 model pack and nobody complains about those.


----------



## ohio_eric (Jan 20, 2007)

This forum really needs a GAS smilie. I really want a GNX3000 now ya bastards.


----------



## Naren (Jan 20, 2007)

The first time I used my GNX3000 at band practice, my bass player (who used to be a guitarist for a death metal band that majorly debuted) said something that would translate to, "Daaaaaamn, that sounds good. I need to get one of those." 

... I'm not helping your GAS, am I?


----------



## ohio_eric (Jan 20, 2007)

No... ...I blame Bob. 
















 Bob knows I  him in a totally heterosexual kind of way.


----------



## jtm45 (Jan 20, 2007)

I've had my PodXT for a good while now and it's only recently (after lots of experimentation and tweaking)that i've started to get some fucking amazing sounds out of it.I mean like,better than any modeller or straight head i've ever owned.
I am running it through a tube amp,which i think helps a lot.

You guys have got me curious about the GNX now though. 
I need to fight it.


----------



## Naren (Jan 21, 2007)

The two main distorted rhythm presets I use are: a modified version of a preset TDW gave me and a triple rectifier one I downloaded off the Digitech forums (made by that MFX Supermodels guy). At band practice yesterday, I decided to try hooking the GNX through the effects loop of the Marshall I was using (which I had never tried before) and the sound got much much better than it'd ever been (It sounded pretty good through the normal "effect pedal" area in the front, but through the "effects loop" in the back, it sounded amazing). I played the Triple Rectifier preset and my bass player's mouth dropped open, "Those things cost well over $3000 new and you have that sound exactly." And he dropped his bass and took my RG1527 and just played around with it for a while. Damn good sounding preset. I've been tweaking it for the last few weeks since I downloaded it and it just keeps sounding better and better.


----------



## jaredowty (Jan 21, 2007)

Man, this is giving me serious GAS.

Does anyone have a link to some clips?


----------



## theunforgiven246 (Jan 24, 2007)

indeed. the only thing i could do is to hook it into the unput of my peavey rage piece of shit or maybe hook it through the usb of my computer. how would it sound stright in the rage, maybe headphones? its between this and the vox valvetronix 30 watt amp, i already have an effects processor i could use with it for recording but i think the digitech has more effects like the whammy pedal that i want, so i'm not really sure which one i want.


----------



## Naren (Jan 25, 2007)

When I used to practice, I used to hook up to my amp, but since I bought the GNX3000, I just hook up high-quality headphones into the GNX and play into it with the sound going through my headphones. If I want to play with specific mp3s on my computer, I hook my GNX to my computer through USB (turn the volume WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY down on the computer to about 15-20% since, for some reason, computer sounds through the GNX are really really really really loud) and then play the mp3s and play over them (for example, the bass player for my band has made drums-only tracks of several of our songs and sometimes I try out different things over them such as using a different preset or adding wah-wah pedal, delay, or something).

If you hook it into the USB for your computer, the sound will not come out of your computer speakers unless you hook your computer speakers directly up to your GNX.


----------



## theunforgiven246 (Jan 25, 2007)

is it able to contolled via midi like if i buy that behringer midi floorboard could i connect that to the gnx3k and have that up and away so no one could spill anything on it at a gig?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 25, 2007)

^ Yep.


----------



## theunforgiven246 (Jan 26, 2007)

oh no. i think i need to get this then if i can do that. damn you people! 

anyone got sound clips of the sounds from that cd?


----------

